# Is it better to not incite villagers to camp?



## Brobasaur (Nov 14, 2017)

So it seems like the villagers outside of camp offer requests faster than ones in my camp...so what's the point of inviting them?


----------



## Garrett (Nov 14, 2017)

Villagers in your camp will give you stuff hourly and you know that they're always there. For example, I'm low on cotton so I've put Tex and Maggie in my camp because they always give me lots of cotton, sometimes even just for saying hello. 

Unlike the travelling animals, villagers in your camp don't have to have a specific request for you to get items or money. Just say hi to them.


----------



## Brobasaur (Nov 14, 2017)

So really it is better to not have them there if you want to gain levels


----------



## Garrett (Nov 14, 2017)

I'll try to explain again.

Animals in your campsite will give you stuff and level up for you throughout the day. Just talk to them regularly.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 14, 2017)

Brobasaur said:


> So really it is better to not have them there if you want to gain levels



yeah if youre lucky and meet them a lot. it's still good to have villagers in your camp but you gain more friendship for finishing requests than from talking to them in your camp. i have unlocked all 40 villagers so i find that having villagers i want to level friendship with in my camp is useful but if you are at a lower level with fewer villagers i guess it'll be different.


----------

